# Vampire Cape - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a vampire cape that I just finished up this afternoon.

It's black crepe. The lining is deep red taffeta, the kind that shadows to black depending upon the angle/lighting.

You can never go wrong with a good vampire cape. Everybody should have one in their haunted wardrobe.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's BEAUTIFUL work once again Kellie. I wish I could make a trip to Chicago for some lessons.  Kenny will be calling tomorrow to place his order!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Another great piece of work Ms. Wicked. The red color is perfect.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you very much ladies!!!

Pattie, you can come here any time for a sewing clinic!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! Nice work MW. You really have a talent!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wow..*

Yunno, capes and such are not my thing but that one is truly incredible. Looks like some of the stuff I have seen at Universal Studios, pro stuff.

You must have some background in making clothing? I would think you could make a few bucks selling these around this time? Even renting them out would help to make more.

Im off on a tangent...sorry. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, I would love to have one to run up and down the street with yelling... "Look at meeeee" "Im a vampire!!!" wheeeeee.... Im retarted...''

Very nice work!

Melty


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow that looks awsome... great job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really nice Mrs.W 
perfect color red in that.
That clasp is an excellent choice!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your work is so impressive Ms. Wicked. Another great costume!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice work, the fabric lays well. What is it?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That cape is indeed beautiful. I had actually been shopping for some kind of dress and cape (although I am terrified I'd get the cape caught in a prop or something and tear my own head off ha, ha). I saw NOTHING as beautiful as that though. You do incredible work. 

The red inside is absolutely perfect also. Wow.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Even more beautiful in real life, I assure you. Great job!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

oh WOW!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Thanks so much for all of the kind comments!

I really loved making this cape. The red taffeta just glows and the black crepe sets it off nicely.

Meltdown, no I don't have a background in making clothing, other than learning as a kid, then not doing much for 20 years. It's a hobby for me.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

After seeing your cape, i decided to go through the costume section (trying to come up with a costume for this year).

I found several of your creations. No offense but why oh why are you not selling these beautiful costumes you are making? I can't sew a button on (OK, I can but it looks like a 4 year old did it). Everything you have posted is stunning and incredibly well-done. They put everything I've seen to shame.

You have an incredible talent. Wow is about all I can come up with.


----------



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, wonderful, great why don't you just stop buying fabric make some more of this stuff and sell it.......please...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Daphne, thanks SO much - I hope to improve my skills and perhaps get something going next year. I just purchased a high end sewing maching that has some wonderful stitching that I hope will give a more professional finish to my garments. Your comments are very kind!



Mr. Wicked said:


> Wow, wonderful, great why don't you just stop buying fabric make some more of this stuff and sell it.......please...


Hey, I left you for a few hours and this is what you're up to? I thought you were working.... 

_<I wonder if this has anything to do with buying more fabric today...> _


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Could be that he loves ya, sees how talented you are and is trying to nudge you into your first sales?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

WHAT IS THAT? VELVET?

Seriously, you have some mad sewing skills. Maybe the rest of us should have paid more attention in home ec. Nice job.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

To echo everyone else - that is an incredibly beautiful cape! Love the red. Very talented indeed!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is fantastic! nice work!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok hon, where are the pics of you wearing it?????? Huh, huh....... waiting.......tick tick tick.....   :devil: heheheheh I need to see pics of you wearing it!!!!! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YEah! and wearing nothing else! LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job once again! That cape is stunning!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You are definitely a master at your craft, Ms. Wicked. I think Dracula himself would be honored to wear that cape.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderful piece of work!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Mr. Wicked said:


> Wow, wonderful, great why don't you just stop buying fabric make some more of this stuff and sell it.......please...


LMAO---dont forget to feed the dog ---really nice kellie


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

pyro said:


> LMAO---dont forget to feed the dog ---really nice kellie


Darn! I forgot to feed the dogs and the kids again!!  LOL

Thanks so much everybody - I'm really glad that you like this cape. I have some more of that red taffeta to use for something else.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I know I know. You could use it to make a cape for me!

he, he


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

THIS is the reason for making your own costumes and props, talk about job satisfaction! Very nice work.:jol:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH!!!!

Well, to let everybody know, I made this cape specifically to donate to the Monster Mud Challenge. I just sent it to Zombie and he's added it to the prize list. Check out the rules for the details.

I truly appreciate everybody's kind words and encouragement. It makes it a pleasure to create things then share them with this community!

Whoever wins it, please make sure to take pictures of yourself modeling it for us!!!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Stunning work!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, that is one great cape! How wonderful of you to make it for the contest.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

That's really gorgeous!


----------



## maverick-snought (Nov 3, 2007)

wow great job if you are selling the cape how do i go about ordering them and how much would it be??
that is the perfect finsher for my vampire outfit


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

maverick-snought said:


> wow great job if you are selling the cape how do i go about ordering them and how much would it be??
> that is the perfect finsher for my vampire outfit


Well thank you very much!!!!!

I actually made and donated this cape for the HauntForum Monster Mudd Challenge. It was used as a prize for the winner.

In the meantime, I sew as a hobby and occasionally as gifts for friends. I'll likely make some items next year to sell on ebay in September-October.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I might have to pay you next year to make me one. I love it.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Ms. Wicked

First I must agree with the others and say your skills are amazing.
Would you have a patter you could share, or sale, for this exquisite work.

OK I really!!! like this and I would like to have one too; and I might have someone here in TN. or a family member in FL. that might make it for me, if they have a patter to work from. I sure I couldn't match this as I only took Home Ecom. in junior High in the early 80's (_the only guy in the class LOL_)

 
*Your Friend... in this life... and the Next *


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Wicked as always


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The problem that Mrs Wicked faces is that her stuff is too good. Meaning if she has to charge people, they would turn around and run because it cost more than those cheap suites at wal-greens that most are used to buying. LOL. But I have seen her stuff up front. It is well worth it people. I will have to flip her some coin here soon for the cape. I think it would be awesome. But if you are into Hallowen like most of here are, it is worth it to have a good Halloween suite than a cheaply made one.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!! I didn't notice that this thread still comes to life!

Mark, that is very, very kind of you to say. It is a dilemma in that custom or hand made stuff is more expensive than the mass produced stuff. The cost of fabric, even when I buy on clearance, costs are higher than what people expect. It's ok for me to do for myself because I don't have to charge myself for my labor! 

Since I buy most of my fabric on clearance, I then make whatever pops to mind from my stash. I will probably make a few things this way this year and put them on ebay. I sold one of my hooded, sleeved robes this way.

Oh and Mark, I will finish your tunic (from the Make and Take) before we move.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

What a great cape. Did you make your own pattern?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks M Turlock.

No, I used a McCall's pattern. It is currently out of print, but I'm sure you could find it on ebay. Plus, there are other patterns that very similar. These vampire capes are pretty standard/basic in design. You can get creative and make it stand out via fabric choice.

http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M4092.htm?tab=out_of_print/costumes&page=3


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have a couple of other cape patterns, but I really like your cape.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

MsWicked, beautiful ,as usual. I have seen several of your finished projects, all of them are stunning. You have a amazing talent. I sew, and do alright, but no where your level, I don't think I have the patience or something. I love the clasp on the cape, perfect choice for Dracula. I need to make a cape but it is for a prop, so won't be as detailed, to be out in the weather, I won't be so fussy. But I degress-- I love your cape!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

*MsW Rocks!!*

Being the  VERY proud owner of one of Ms W's fine sewing phenomenons, I whole heartedly agree that she is one of the FINEST seamstresses I have the pleasure of knowing!!!!!!! Oh, and her sewing ability is AWESOME too!!!!!  :devil: heeheeheehee


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WHAT? Mrs. W is finally starting to sell her gorgeous creations? Hey, how come no one told me?

Where is the line forming?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

<blush>

You guys are so kind!!!!!!!! I don't know how much I'll actually throw on ebay... it will really depend upon how productive I am!

Fangsy, I'm... er, The Secret Reaper is so glad you like your cape.


----------

